# Clé USB 3 non détectée sur nouveau hackintosh



## Dan82 (8 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec la clé USB 3.0 configurée avec UniBeast pour Sierra sur un nouveau hackintosh.

La carte mère est une Gigabyte GA-Z170N-Wifi qui ne comporte que des ports USB 3.0, la clé est une Sandisk Extreme 3.0 de 32 Go.

La configuration BIOS de la carte est basée sur les recommandations du site tonymacx86, à savoir :
BIOS Features
- Fast Boot => Disabled
- Windows 8/10 Features => Other OS
- LAN PXE Boot Option Control => Disabled
- Storage Boot Option Control => UEFI Only
- Network Stack => Disabled

Peripherals
- Initial Display Output => PCIe 1 Slot (carte graphique installée)
- XHCI Hand-off => Enabled

Chipset
- VT-d => Disabled

Le problème est que la clé USB n'est pas détectée au démarrage et dans le BIOS; j'ai essayé tous les ports 3.0 de la carte et du boitier (que des 3.0 aussi) sans succès.

J'ai essayé de connecter une vieille clé USB 2 qui elle est bien détectée au démarrage (F12) et par le BIOS quel que soit le port utilisé mais c'est une clé publicitaire qui n'est pas utilisable pour mon installation.

Est-ce que vous pensez qu'il faut une clé strictement USB 2 pour cette installation?

Cordialement,
Dan


----------



## spooner (9 Octobre 2016)

Tu dois avoir mal crée ta clé USB, parce que j'ai fait mon installation a partir d'une clé USB 3


----------



## Dan82 (10 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,

Le fichier UniBeast.log ne signale pas d'erreur :
10/09/16 15:00:10 - Starting UniBeast 7.0.1-20160926
10/09/16 15:00:48 - Mounting Volumes...
10/09/16 15:00:50 - Copying Files...
10/09/16 15:16:15 - Detaching Volumes...
10/09/16 15:16:17 - Installing Bootloader...
10/09/16 15:16:45 - Cleaning Up...
10/09/16 15:21:50 - Install Successful

L'affichage des volumes de la clé a l'air correct:
diskutil list
...
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: GUID_partition_scheme *32.0 GB disk3
1: EFI EFI 209.7 MB disk3s1
2: Apple_HFS USB 31.7 GB disk3s2

J'ai testé avec UniBeast 6.2.0 et El Capitan et j'ai le même comportement, je vais me procurer une autre clé.

Dan


----------



## Dan82 (15 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,

Pour info, c'était un problème avec la clé, j'ai essayé avec une Lexar USB 3.0 de 16 Go et ça marche très bien.

Dan


----------

